# Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung



## Noctua (6. November 2015)

*Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Hallo,

eins gleich vorweg: Ich bin aus vielen Gründen nicht an einer reinen Wasserkühlung interessiert. Ja ich weiß, dass diese von der Leistung her besser ist, trotzdem möchte ich keine. Daher werden alle Posts dazu als OT gesehen und ignoriert.

Folgendes Thema: Die meisten/fast alle AiO-Pakete zu Grafikkarten kommen ja mit einem 120mm Radiator, was sehr wahrscheinlich vor allem der Kompatibilität zu den meisten Gehäusen geschuldet ist. Ich möchte jetzt eine GTX 980 TI möglichst leise kühlen und dabei maximal im Rahmen des 110% Powertargets übertakten. Spannungserhöhungen sind für mich kein Thema. Ich hatte es einen Versuch mit einem Morpheus, allerdings hat der mich nicht überzeugt. Die wichtigsten Gründe dafür:
- benötigt 4 Slots Platz, daher bekommt der hintere Lüfter (der nahe der Rückwand) wegen der Soundkarte schlecht Luft
- die Karte saugt warm Lüft zum Kühlen an, da sich die warme Luft auch unter der Karte wieder verteilt

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl zwischen dem EVGA Hybrid-Kühler mit 120mm Radi oder NZXT Kraken G10 mit einer 280mm Lösung (z.B. Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT), bei natürlich mit leisen Lüftern ausgestattet. Der Vorteil der EVGA wäre, dass durch den zusätzlichen Radiallüfter die war Spannungswandler und der VRAM mit gekühlt werden und die warme Luft nach hinten rausgeblasen wird. Dabei ist die Oberfläche des Radi aber sehr viel geringer als die des Morpheus, wodurch ich nicht sicher bin, ob die Karte so leise zu kühlen ist. Da die warme Luft am Radiator allerdings direkt aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird, könnte das aber evtl. möglich sein. Bei der Lösung mit Kraken G10 ist die Oberfläche am Radi sehr viel größer, allerdings ist Kühlmöglichkeit für die Spannungswandler und den VRAM nicht so optimal?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Thema? Als Gehäuse verwende ich das Define R5, Plätze für einen 280mm Radiator sind also genug vorhanden. Und welche Lüfter würdet ihr dazu empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Der Kraken G10 kühlt doch auch die Wandler mit.
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-11-26/NZXT_Kraken_G10_02.jpg

Der 120er Radiator ist grunsätzlich schon ausreichend, die Temperaturen sind deutlich niedriger als mit einem normalen Kühler.

EVGA Hybrid:
+ Garantie
+ Gesamtpaket
- potentielle laute Pumpe
- hörbarer Radiallüfter

NZXT Kraken:
+ leisere Wandlerkühlung durch Axiallüfter
+ einfache veränderbare Pumpenspannung durch offenliegende Anschlüsse (Pumpe wird leiser)
+ Platz für große VRAM-Kühler


----------



## Noctua (6. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Welche AiO würdest du in Verbindung mit dem Kraken empfehlen? Reicht eingedrosselter be quiet Silent Wings 2 für die SpaWa? Und was würdest du für als Lüfter für den Radi empfehlen? Bisher habe nur 140mm Silent Wings 2 bzw. 2x Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm in der Front verbaut.
Reichen für den RAM folgende Kühlkörper?
Alphacool GPU RAM Aluminium Heatsinks 15x15mm - black: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
RAM-Kühler selbstklebende Kühlrippen - 8: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

In der aktuellen PCGH 12/2015 hat der Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + GTX 980 VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00019A) auf einer übertakteten 980Ti (300W) den Morpheus, Evga Hybrid und Xtreme IV in der Kühlleistung und Lautsärke geschlagen (Testsieger). Ich habe die Ausgabe gerade nicht zur Hand, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere liegen die GPU und VRMs (über Temperaturfühler gemessen) beide im Bereich von 50-55°C. Die beiden Lüfter musst du nicht ersetzen, da sie leise arbeiten.

Wenn du genauere Infos haben möchtest: Einfach die aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe zulegen.


----------



## Noctua (6. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Danke für den Tipp. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Zeit sie zu kaufen und lesen, aber das werde ich das WE gleich mal nachholen.


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Die Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 habe ich seit gestern im Einsatz. Bisher macht sie sich ganz gut. Einziger Nachteil (neben der Montage) ist, dass der 140er Lüfter schneinbar nicht geregelt wird und bei 12V hörbar ist. Mit 9V Adapter ist er aber leise und die GPU ist trotzdem recht kühl.
WoW/Heavenbench: max. 65°C
Anno 2205: 51-52°C
Für das Schallgedämmte R5 sind das recht gute Werte, find ich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Seltsam. Im Test der PCGH sind beide Lüfter über einen beiligenden Adapter direkt über den Lüfteranschluss der Grafikkarte steuerbar.

Wie ist deine Meinung zur Pumpe?


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Der kleine Lüfter wird mittels speziellem Stecker direkt an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen, der 140er mittels 4-Pin-PWM an den kleinen Lüfter. Wenn ich die Drehzahl per Afterburner auf 25% (kleiner geht nicht) stelle ist der kleine leise, wenn ich auf 100% stelle wird der Kleine laut, der Große bleibt gefühlt bei gleicher Drehzahl/Lautstärke. Ich werde mich damit aber nochmals näher beschäftigen.
Beim Anschalten hatte die Pumpe deutlich hörbare Geräusche gemacht, aber die waren nach ein paar Sekunden weg. In den ganzen knapp 7h Betrieb gestern Abend habe ich sie nicht rausgehört, den 140er Lüfter ohne Adapter schon. Der PC steht ca. 1m links von mir.
Nach all den Gerüchten zu AiO und den daurch gebildeten Vorurteilen bin ich doch positiv überrascht. Die Temperaturen bei der Lautstärke sind recht gut. Mal schauen wie sie sich im Dauerbetrieb macht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Die Geräusche beim erstmaligen Anschließen sind normal. Beim Einbau des Radiators gibt es aber ein paar Punkte zu beachten (Info am Ende des Online Handbuches).


Vorurteile und AiO-Waküs ... 
Man muss sich einfach selbst ein Bild von einem *aktuellen *Modell machen. Arctic hat bei ihrer Hybrid-Reihe immer einen guten Job gemacht. Sie sind jetzt auch in den Markt von CPU-AiO-Waküs eingestiegen:

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)

Ein erster Erfahrungsbericht auf mindfactory liest sich schon mal gut:



> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir den Freezer am Freitag bestellt und Samstag war er da.
> Hierfür schon mal 5 Sterne.
> Die Montage gestaltete sich sehr einfach.
> ...


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Den Radi habe ich nach Anleitung eingebaut. Nach einigen Sekunden gab es ja uch keine Geräusche mehr. Das nächste Projekt wäre jetzt die CPU-Kühlung im NAS. Der Brocken in Verbindung mit den 6 Laufwerken lässt nicht viel Spielraum für die Verkabelung und damit die Optimierung des Luftstromes. Dort passt aber max. ein 140er Radi.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Das Angebot an AiO-CPU-Waküs mit 140mm Radiator ist ziemlich überschaubar. Corsair, NZXT und Coole Master haben jeweils ein Produkt im Sortiment. 

Die Modelle von Raijintek mit 140mm Radiator würde ich aber nicht kaufen. Da gab es beim Modell mit 240mm Radiator imo zu viele Berichte über Risse in den AGBs.


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Ja, da ist die Übersicht sehr überschaubar. Daher tendiere ich da eher zu einem 120er. Was hältst du von den beiden?
Intel TS13X (BXTS13X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC Power LC-CC-120-LiCo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lautstärke ist bei dem System nicht ganz  so wichtig, immerhin röhren 5 Festplatten (WD Green) im System. Und wenn die Pumpe da leiser ist, reicht das schon. Lüfter kann man ja tauschen, eLoop B12-PS habe ich noch einen da.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Über beide habe ich noch nicht viel mitbekommen.

Für die Intel sprechen die guten Bewertungen auf geizhals und mindfactory. Der blau beleuchtete Pumpendeckel und Lüfter sehen auch gut aus. Die Pumpe stammt von Asetek, was schonmal nicht schlecht ist.

Bei der LC kommt die Pumpe wahrscheinlich von CoolIt. Die Bewertungen lesen sich aber auch gut, der Preis ist heiß. 

Vielleicht als Kompromiss die Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)? Vorteil von Push-Pull ist eine weiterhin gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen. Der Platzbedarf könnte bei der Arctic aber zum Problem werden.

Da dir die Laustärke wegen den Festplatten weniger wichtig ist, was bei AiO-Waküs seit jeher ein großes Thema ist, kann im schlimmsten Fall die Pumpe sterben.

Von daher eher die Intel oder die Arctic.


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Kann man die auch um 90° gedreht einbauen? Seitlich ist beim Node 304 ja Platz, nur nach oben und unten schränkt das Gehäuse den Platz auf die Größe eines 140mm Lüfters ein. Ist die Pumpe beim Artic vergleichbar mit der des Accelero Hybrid?
Gekühlt werden muss ein i5-5675C, welcher aktuell unter Volllast ca. 65°C warm wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Meinst du die Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit? Ja das geht.

Zum Node 304 habe ich folgendes gefunden:

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a8/a832eba6_IMG_0995.jpeg

[Official] Fractal Design Node 304 Owners Club - Page 48

Das im Bild ist die H80: 38mm tiefer Radiator + 50mm für die beiden Lüfter.

Die Arctic 120 benötigt wegen ihrem 49mm Radiator + 50mm für die Lüfter mehr Platz.

Auf die verlinkte Abbildung mit der Corsair H80 bezogen: Die Pumpe passt unter den Radiator, wegen den Schlächen, die bei der Arctic aus dem Pumpendeckel laufen und nicht wie bei der Corsair aus der Seite, könnte es aber eng werden.
Wie gesagt: Die Lüfter-Radiator-Kombi reicht noch 1cm weiter nach rechts und die Schläche bewegen sich etwas nach links. Da die Schläuche so flexibel sind wie bei deinem Hybrid III und die Pumpe eine geringere Höhe hat als die der Corsair könnte es trotzdem gehen. Sicher bin ich mir da aber auch nicht.

Es geht halt für ein ITX System typisch ziemlich eng her. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Das schaut alles schon verdammt eng aus. Eigentlich sollte doch ein Lüfter reichen, oder?
Ich kann die Tage ja mal ein Foto vom Platz machen. Bei mir geht es etwas enger wie auf den Bildern zu.


----------



## S!lent dob (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Ich hatte sehr lange div Grakas passiv gekühlt, alle sind an abgerauchten Speichersteinchen gestorben.
Bei keiner der AIO GPU Lösungen wird der VRam gekühlt, teilweise ist es nichtmal möglich, von daher würde ich wenn du die Graka länger wie 1 Jahr benutzen willst eine andere Lösung nahe legen.


----------



## Noctua (11. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Ich hatte mir die Woche noch einen Test zum Artic rausgesucht und dort waren die VRAM-Bausteine mittels Laserthermometer im grünen Bereich. Ich werde mir demnächst auch noch VRAM-Kühlkörper drauf kleben und zudem wird die Grafikkarte seitlich noch von einem Gehäuselüfter angenblasen. In der Vergangenheit ist mir noch keine Karte wegen VRAM abgeraucht, der häufigste Grund war ein defekter Lüfter. Ich werde die Karte auch nicht übertakten, daher bin ich recht zuversichtlich, dass sie länger wie ein Jahr hält.


----------



## hema8193 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zum Thema AiO zur GPU-Kühlung*

Also Arcrtic kühlt die Spawas sehr gut. Ich hatte noch nie so tolle Temps bei den Spawas wie jetzt mit der Hybrid II auf einer R9 390, obwohl dieser nicht mal für diese Karte gedacht ist.


----------

